# Inspired by Bob Wemm



## Edgar (Jan 22, 2016)

After seeing the wooden bottles that Bob Wemm made from old fence posts, I decided to give it a try.

Nowhere near as nice as Bob's, but this was made from an old cedar post that was used in a fence that I helped my dad build over 50 years ago, so it has a special meaning.

There is a hole in the bottle, but my drill bits are only about 5" long, so it doesn't go very deep. I need to get a set of 8" bits.

Thanks for the tips, Bob. I learned a lot while turning this thing & I'll definitely be making more of them.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks great Edgar.


----------



## plantman (Jan 22, 2016)

Edgar; Just goes to show that you can teach an old post new tricks. Look for old timber auger drills to make your holes bigger/deeper if need be.  Jim  S


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2016)

How much did you get hollowed?

Pretty nifty piece of turning!!!



Scott (can see all kinds of fun) B


----------



## Edgar (Jan 22, 2016)

I didn't do any hollowing on the lathe - I just drilled a 1/2" dia hole about 5" deep after I finished turning - just big enough so my wife can use it as a bud vase.


----------



## magpens (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks good enough to drink !!!! .... Edgar .... A toast to you !!!!


----------



## southernclay (Jan 22, 2016)

Beautiful and what an awesome thing to do with family story wood. Good stuff!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 22, 2016)

Edgar
Those are very cool. Both you and Bob have now inspired me (and I am sure others) to give this a try. 
Thanks
Bob
P.S.
Woodcraft sells drill bit extensions that might work before buying a complete set of longer bits. Sure saves money.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice, would make a great beer tap handle


----------



## Edgar (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Bob - I'll check on these WC bit extensions on Monday.

Terry, a beer tap is a great idea! I need to make one of those for my brother - doubt if he would care for a bud vase. I might also make him a bottle opener from one - that would make a neat gift set.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 22, 2016)

Those extensions for Forstner bits are also good for drilling out pepper grinders on the lathe.
Gordon


----------



## Edgar (Jan 22, 2016)

flyitfast said:


> Those extensions for Forstner bits are also good for drilling out pepper grinders on the lathe.
> Gordon




Thanks - good to know. That's another thing on my to-do list.


----------



## mark james (Jan 22, 2016)

I love this project!  Now I need to scour the countryside for old fence posts... 

Your bottles (as well as Bob's) are wonderful.  A great way to expand our skills.

Beautiful work.  I love the appearance of the bottle.


----------



## CREID (Jan 22, 2016)

edohmann;1828[SIZE="7" said:
			
		

> [/SIZE]114]I didn't do any hollowing on the lathe - I just drilled a 1/2" dia hole about 5" deep after I finished turning - just big enough so my wife can use it as a bud vase.



Funny you should say Budweiser vase. It does look like a beer bottle.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 22, 2016)

edohmann said:


> After seeing the wooden bottles that Bob Wemm made from old fence posts, I decided to give it a try.
> 
> Nowhere near as nice as Bob's, but this was made from an old cedar post that was used in a fence that I helped my dad build over 50 years ago, so it has a special meaning.
> 
> ...


 
You are too kind Edgar, I think your bottle is every bit as good as mine.
That Cedar timber is exquisite, I love the grain.

Great job buddy.

And the family history makes it super special.

Bob.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 23, 2016)

Great job Edgar! Makes me want to head to the shop & practice on the lathe some.


----------



## Waggoner (Jan 23, 2016)

Great Job Edgar. Love Cedar.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 23, 2016)

What a great way to showcase a chunk of wood with lots of character...!

What I mean is, is surprising how simple a design can be, to transform a chunk of wood into something very neat and beautiful.

I recall to see, many years ago, a bloke that was doing these sort of bottles, and use then for a wood collection.  There many way people collect wood pieces but, bottles like this would be a great job to do with as many wood species as possible, if you have the space to display them all...!

Great job...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Edgar (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey! I really like that idea, George. I have at least 40 species of trees & shrubs on my farms and my goal is to make something from each one. I've made a good start on pens, but they don't show off enough of the wood. I have plenty of room for a bottle collection in my shop & shed.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 25, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Hey! I really like that idea, George. I have at least 40 species of trees & shrubs on my farms and my goal is to make something from each one. I've made a good start on pens, but they don't show off enough of the wood. I have plenty of room for a bottle collection in my shop & shed.


 

Way to go Edgar.

Bob


----------



## Sataro (Jan 25, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Hey! I really like that idea, George. I have at least 40 species of trees & shrubs on my farms and my goal is to make something from each one. I've made a good start on pens, but they don't show off enough of the wood. I have plenty of room for a bottle collection in my shop & shed.



Now if you happened to be a beer drinker, you could try sampling 40 different bottles of beer. Make a wood bottle matching each bottle that you sampled. Of course, I wouldn't recommend sampling all 40 bottles in one setting!


----------



## CREID (Jan 26, 2016)

Sataro said:


> edohmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I really like that idea, George. I have at least 40 species of trees & shrubs on my farms and my goal is to make something from each one. I've made a good start on pens, but they don't show off enough of the wood. I have plenty of room for a bottle collection in my shop & shed.
> ...



Would that be a bad thing.


----------



## fastgast (Jan 26, 2016)

Fun looking project with a story, good stuff


----------



## LouCee (Jan 27, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Terry, a beer tap is a great idea! I need to make one of those for my brother - doubt if he would care for a bud vase. I might also make him a bottle opener from one - that would make a neat gift set.



I like both ideas, the beer tap handle and the bottle opener. The current issue of Wood magazine (issue 238 March 2016) has an article on making a bottle shaped handle for a bottle opener.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 27, 2016)

LouCee said:


> edohmann said:
> 
> 
> > Terry, a beer tap is a great idea! I need to make one of those for my brother - doubt if he would care for a bud vase. I might also make him a bottle opener from one - that would make a neat gift set.
> ...



Thanks - I'll check that out!


----------

